# Mantis Diarrhea?



## mantid_mike (Jun 30, 2012)

A couple of my mantises leave some sort of smelly brown trail all over their containers. Can anybody tell me if this is normal and what it is? The shield mantis is the smelliest.


----------



## kitkat39 (Jun 30, 2012)

They're puking..


----------



## CoolMantid (Jun 30, 2012)

Supply heat.

Apply extra food.

Cut off water for ONE day.

Then add extra water (mist more)

Continue doing this (Without the cutting off of water)

should help


----------



## mantid_mike (Jun 30, 2012)

Hertarem45 said:


> Supply heat.
> 
> Apply extra food.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot. Can you tell me what's the cause of it?


----------



## CoolMantid (Jun 30, 2012)

Not exactly sure but I did that stuff listed above and I stopped seeing it and she molted that same week


----------



## twolfe (Jun 30, 2012)

I assume this happens when they overeat or eat something that doesn't agree with them. I was low on food once and gave some of my mantis waxworms. I didn't notice any issues with the Rhombodera. However, my female p wahlbergii stopped eating. There was black stuff on the container every day for a few days. She never ate again and did not recover. Otherwise, mine have all recovered.

Keep the enclosure clean and provide good ventilation. If the mantis that is vomiting is living with others, I would separate it. I do the opposite of Hertarem45. I hold back food for a few days and offer more water to keep them hydrated. Once I start feeding, I give it less food for a while. I resume regular feeding once the vomiting stops.


----------



## CoolMantid (Jun 30, 2012)

Thats interesting because my Ghost started vomiting so I gave extra food (She continued to eat) With that and the heat I stopped giving her water for just one day and after misting her afterwards she drank and the vomiting stopped


----------



## twolfe (Jun 30, 2012)

Hertarem45 said:


> Thats interesting because my Ghost started vomiting so I gave extra food (She continued to eat) With that and the heat I stopped giving her water for just one day and after misting her afterwards she drank and the vomiting stopped


There could be other reasons why they vomit. My Ghosts never vomit. Keep doing whatever works for you.


----------



## frogparty (Jun 30, 2012)

When my orchids over eat crickets they puke. They can eat flies all day every day and have no ill effects


----------



## jimpaunik (Jul 1, 2012)

One of my Hierodula´s molted and puked and died 5 days later,refuse to eat and drink.


----------



## Rick (Jul 1, 2012)

I've seen similar from both ends of the mantis. I have always cleaned the enclosure, held off food for a couple days, and bumped up the temps a few degrees. Usually they recover but sometimes they do not. You really don't want to increase food intake as a bad food item is likely the cause. And look to make sure your feeders are not ill as well.


----------



## mantid_mike (Jul 14, 2012)

jimpaunik said:


> One of my Hierodula´s molted and puked and died 5 days later,refuse to eat and drink.


same thing happened to me. my orchid and shield didn't make it, both are dead specimens in my freezer now.


----------

